# Same ole same ole....more flatfish



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I scooped up my friend Alan and hit the surf again for a couple hours. Didn't have a lot of time but made it work. Had several short fish and lost a couple while juggling them, but still got quite a few and kept 11. The Trout bit ok early and I lost a huge one on a Bomber Long Shot. First time I used that lure and ended up donating it to a huge stingray later  The flounder were caught on the usual Tsunami Swim Shad.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Good side-by-side of a Southern Flounder and a Gulf Flounder. The three spots on the Gulf are pretty distinct (top). Alan and I had a double header and I wanted to take a comparison while their colors were still strong.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice work! Makes me hungry


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

You just walk the beach, casting out into the surf?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

WAReilly said:


> You just walk the beach, casting out into the surf?


Yup


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Your post inspired me to try the casting into the surf technique and I caught my first rod and reel flounder It was really exciting to hook one in the gulf like that!!!! Thanks .


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Saweet! I'd say you have them dialed in. Do you think there's something unique about the Tsunami, or are you just "dancin' with the one what brung ya?"


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Bodupp said:


> Saweet! I'd say you have them dialed in. Do you think there's something unique about the Tsunami, or are you just "dancin' with the one what brung ya?"



Ehh, I dunno. I've caught plenty of flounder on other baits but I like this particular one for certain reasons. Can I answer without immediately being called a salesman?!?!

-Perfect size bait and hook; upon recognizing the bite, I just give a one Mississippi as I drop the rod tip and set the hook. Very good hookup rate compared to the jighead/tail combos I also use.

-They stay deeper and resist planing like other swimbaits I use and sell like the Storm Wild Eye. I can keep them in the zone much easier.

-Inexpensive; $5.99 for a pack of 6 and no separate heads needed. I caught all of my fish today on one bait and it's still good for the next trip.

NO, I am not "sponsored" by Tsunami lures and while I do sell them at our store, there's tons of things I could sell. These are killing it and I want my customers to have the same luck if they're willing to try new techniques. 
__________________


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice! Man U got it Ruff over there .


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Chris V said:


> Yup


yea right ! has nothing to do with knowing where to cast.


----------



## TLee (Jun 9, 2015)

what a nice mess of fish! im hoping to find a few like that in the morning:thumbsup:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

That is a big part of it, but I pick up quite a few while casting open stretches between points, troughs and run outs. They are scattered all over the flat areas between and you definitely won't catch them if your lure isn't in the water.

Next time I go, I'll take pics of the washouts and troughs. Just to give an idea


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Chris are you working this afternoon ? If so I'm coming to the store to buy flounder bait.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'll be there after 1:30


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

See ya shortly.


----------



## Yo-Zuri (May 31, 2015)

How do you get any distance on your casts using that soft plastic?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Yo-Zuri said:


> How do you get any distance on your casts using that soft plastic?


 With the right rod and reel setup, you can get plenty of distance. This isn't typical surf casting. I don't need my lure 80yds out. I do however want a long enough cast to cover more water in less time.

The setup I've been using for the most part has been a Penn Conflict 2500 w/ 15lb Spiderwire Stealth on a Fenwick HMG 7' med-fast rod.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Good info, Chris. Thanks for sharing with everybody.


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

u got a pm


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Man, you just have this as an art! With them skills, don't need a boat!!! Folks gonna start stalking you!!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Jason said:


> ....Folks gonna start stalking you!!!


 They already are and no, I'm not joking!


----------



## Rightbrained (Apr 5, 2013)

Chris ,
Im going to hire you to show me some tips. Man, you are killing them!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Jason said:


> Man, you just have this as an art! With them skills, don't need a boat!!! Folks gonna start stalking you!!!


I told ya'll a week or two ago that I was going to become a Chris V stalker. I got my drone in the mail yesterday. I'm going to fly it up and down the beach till I find him. Lol !


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

GROUPERKING said:


> I told ya'll a week or two ago that I was going to become a Chris V stalker. I got my drone in the mail yesterday. I'm going to fly it up and down the beach till I find him. Lol !


 Looks like my 12 gauge is going to get some target practice in!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I bought the one with the super duper camera on it, so that I can fly it high enough so that it won't be seen but I can still see you. Don't forget to wave every now and then. Lol.


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

There nothing to say except nice job Chris.....That's some great fishing there. Thanks for the report.


----------



## Lawdog88 (Oct 9, 2009)

Shouldn't the thread title be, "Same sole, same sole . . ." ?

Good job on the hooking up expedition, Sir. :thumbsup:

But "multi-tasking" (on the other thread) ? I did have to laugh out loud just a bit.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey Chris, can you post your general work hours?
I need some gear.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Really?!?! I don't know who that would be. I'll PM you my schedule


----------



## Gone_Fishin86 (Apr 1, 2015)

I was going to get some of those tsunami baits and try them but not sure the best way to fish them. Do you bounce them off the bottom or just a steady retrieve and a slow or fast retrieve? Any information would be appreciated


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Gone_Fishin86 said:


> I was going to get some of those tsunami baits and try them but not sure the best way to fish them. Do you bounce them off the bottom or just a steady retrieve and a slow or fast retrieve? Any information would be appreciated


 Very short, erratic bounces on the bottom with a slow retrieve. You barely twitch the rod tip but do it often. You want a lot of vibration while keeping it near/on bottom.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Chris V said:


> They already are and no, I'm not joking!


I'm not stalking! I have to hide in the sea oats to see the endangered beach mouse...:whistling:


----------



## froggy (Feb 7, 2014)

you should wear a go pro dude; with that many fish i can smell the youtube money from here. u ever get lonely ill keep ya company and try to keep up..lol


----------



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

Do you use the white 4 inch version of the Tsunami?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

No, I use the 3". The 4" gets hit but my hook up rate suffers.


----------

